# Lovely Espresso Bexleyheath



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Just visited a new cafe in Bexleyheath called Chinchins and had a lovely Espresso.

This is a new cafe, only open for about 6 weeks, and I just happened to walk past and noticed that they had a decent looking menu. Coffee is from Union and they had a light roast Guatemalan or dark roast Peruvian on offer so went for the Guatemala. Young lady serving said she would bring it over and I was pleasantly surprised to watch her weigh the coffee in and out. Result was a nice drink that tasted nice and matched the advertised tasting notes, especially the Turkish delight note.

Great range of cakes and sandwiches on offer and there was some very tempting stuffed flat breads being made at the front by what must have been the owners mum.

Ended up having a chat with the waitress/barista who it turns out to be the owner and it seems as part of their impending honeymoon they are going to try and source some green bean suppliers and start roasting soon as well.

Was nice to find such a great cafe by accident serving great coffee, just a pity I moved away from the area last weekend!


----------

